# So I got some Free Foliar products



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

I recently changed jobs and previous employer is big on soil fertility. Upon leaving they gave me some liquid to spray on my garden. I will also be applying it to my lawn.

It's almost all Maximum Farming by Ag Spectrum products.

A 2.5 gallon jug with these contents.

[2 gallon] Clean Start (8-19-3)

[2 pounds]Kick Off 
Sulfur - 1%
Cobalt - .025%
Copper - .25%
Iron - .5%
Manganese - .5%
Molybdenum - .025%
Zinc - 1%

[2 ounces] GroZyme 
Boron - .02%
Cobalt - .0005%
Copper - .05%
Iron - .10%
Manganese - .05%
Molybdenum - .0005%
Zinc - .05%

[15 ounces] RSTC
Humic Acid - 1.5%

I was thinking of trying 10-12oz per 1000 with water to see what it does, so I could split the total jug into two apps.

I also received about 5 gallons of 32% nitrogen, we used it on our corn/soybean plot planter for trials and it was the left overs.

I'm going to try and figure the rate at which to apply it for a target of .25#/1000.

What everyone's opinions??


----------



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

Check out the grass factor on YouTube. He had a video he posted about the overuse of iron on turf grass. I'll be following to see how it turns out. I would be surprised at those rates to see a drastic difference in the minor nutrients but that nitrogen is liquid gold!


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

So it ended up only being 1.5 gallons. I mowed and used to entire contents over the entire lawn. So roughly 16 oz per 1000. I did not put any 32% down yet. All I have done to the lawn this year was put down a bag of urea. I wasn't able to get any AMS so I just went to local farm coop and got 46-0-0. Typical prodiamine and three way selective herbicide app.











This is the before spray app of foliar. I will post pics a week from now and see what transpires


----------

